# working out how many watts im using based on joules



## gotama (21/8/15)

Ok so according to this site http://www.rapidtables.com/convert/electric/Joule_to_Watt.htm

If im vaping 30Joules (200c on TC, irrelevant?) for 4 seconds thats 30/4 = 7.5w im pumping out... I feel like im getting this all wrong. Im new to TC vaping so im just trying to get the whole thing around my head.... I notice that High temp and High joules definitely gives a hotter vape obviously, but i feel like a better understanding will allow me to find that sweet spot.

Regards,


----------



## Jan (21/8/15)

Remember the joule reading on your device is not related to the time you take a draw. I don't understand what the mods mean by joule and not really sure why they use it.


----------



## Andre (21/8/15)

Lol, I probably understand it even less than you, but what I could make out - for all practical purpose Joules = Watts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drew (21/8/15)

1 Watt = 1 Joule *per second *(W=J/s)

30J for 4 seconds is a total of 120J of energy consumed.

W=J/s
30W = 120J/4s

So it's pretty much what @Andre said, think of it as 1 watt = 1 joule.

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## gotama (24/8/15)

drew said:


> 1 Watt = 1 Joule *per second *(W=J/s)
> 
> 30J for 4 seconds is a total of 120J of energy consumed.
> 
> ...



Ok well that clears this matter up nice and easy. Thanks Drew


----------

